

Ask HN: What caused the problems with the leap second? - ajays

On my desktop (Ubuntu 10.04), Chrome, Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. were all running full steam this morning; the load was pegged at 20. Just setting the date to itself solved the problem.<p>But what caused these processes to get into a spin loop? What caused these high loads? Any insights would be appreciated.
======
cdvonstinkpot
This post provided some background:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4182642>

